
Ask HN: About 2 weeks post launch, what is the opinion around Stadia? - grillorafael
I’ll leave mine:<p>240mb internet and 30mb upload, bought the premiere edition. Gaming background: when I was a teenager I was a heavy pc gamer, always with latest pc builds and playing stuff maxed out but moved to consoles for life related reasons.<p>It’s been working great for me. I’ve been playing very much hassle free. Experience in the browser is suboptimal compared to chromecast but I see this as being solvable my google (and sadly no iOS yet). I’m very much looking forward for the next few months and thinking about selling my ps4 and keep switch + stadia for long term
======
bdefore
i'd like to invite you to write your reports of how stadia works for you at a
site i created: [https://www.cloudgamingdb.com](https://www.cloudgamingdb.com)

